# contentivo



## pizzi

Se si cerca *contenitivo* sul De Mauro, si è rimandati a *contentivo* http://www.demauroparavia.it/26638

Ho incontrato il secondo raramente, e poi ha un suono lieto, piuttosto che costrittivo... 

Voi quale usate?


----------



## tie-break

Io uso CONTENITIVO, anche perchè non conoscevo contentivo


----------



## ergaster

Anche sul Devoto-Oli c'è _contentivo_ e non _contenitivo._
Non lo sapevo nemmeno io...


----------



## irene.acler

Io ho sempre usato _contenitivo.._Non conoscevo l'altro termine ad essere sincera..


----------



## daniele712

Io ho sempre usato 'contenente', ma avrei detto che si potesse dire anche contenitivo.
Invece confermo che tutti i vocabolari preferiscono contentivo(pessima parola).


----------



## sabrinita85

Contenitivo...

Non so perché, ma questo termine mi ricorda le pancere!


----------



## pizzi

daniele712 said:


> Io ho sempre usato 'contenente', ma avrei detto che si potesse dire anche contenitivo.
> Invece confermo che tutti i vocabolari preferiscono contentivo(pessima parola).


 
Sempre? Anche parlando di un cinto erniario, di una calza elastica, del dott. Gibaud? 

Non c'è un forero che lavori in un negozio di prodotti ortopedici, e che ci legga le etichette?

Ciao


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Contenitivo...
> 
> Non so perché, ma questo termine mi ricorda le pancere!


 
A rendere ancora più orrendo l'oggetto, c'è anche una *i *in mezzo...


----------



## daniele712

pizzi said:


> Sempre? Anche parlando di un cinto erniario, di una calza elastica, del dott. Gibaud?
> 
> Non c'è un forero che lavori in un negozio di prodotti ortopedici, e che ci legga le etichette?
> 
> Ciao


L'ho già detto una volta, in questo forum non ti si perdona niente.
Mi correggo: contenitivo alcuni vocabolari non lo danno proprio, altri lo danno come voce alternativa (e quindi si deve presumere meno usata) di contentivo.
Secondo poi(mi verrà segnato con la penna rossa), contenitivo è una parola che non mi ricordo di aver usato/sentito spesso, uso molto spesso contenente che in alcune situazioni può avere valore di sinonimo.
Terzo : contentivo non mi convince minimamente, sarei curioso di sapere per quale oscura ragione viene a cadere una _i _mentre in 'lenitivo' per esempio non succede (non lentivo).
Quarto: la mia memoria mi suggerisce 'misura contenitiva della spesa', una fasciatura contenitiva.
Quinto: oltre a risultare antipatico, oltre a 'suonare' sbagliato, contentivo si confonde con 'contento': una cosa contentiva sembra una cosa per far contente le persone o accontentarle.
Sesto: se dopo il partito in favore de 'la settimana prossima con l'articolo davanti', si fonda un comitato in difesa di 'contenitivo', partecipo volentieri.

Daniele


----------



## pizzi

daniele712 said:


> Terzo : contentivo non mi convince minimamente, sarei curioso di sapere per quale oscura ragione viene a cadere una _i _mentre in 'lenitivo' per esempio non succede (non lentivo).


 
Anch'io


----------



## sabrinita85

pizzi said:


> A rendere ancora più orrendo l'oggetto, c'è anche una *i *in mezzo...


Dove? A *pancere*?


----------



## danalto

Quello che sorge spontaneo chiedersi è: come possono accadere queste cose? Come è possibile che *tutti* siamo d'accordo (anche io  !) sul fatto che contentivo sia meno giusto di contenitivo, eppure sul Dizionario troviamo un'altra cosa? 

(Oh, beh, salve, ragazzi! Bentornata a me!   )


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Dove? A *pancere*?


 
...purtroppo sì! pensa alla *panciera contentiva*! 

Per il resto, se si prendono in esame gli altri verbi in -tenere:

detenere = detentivo, non detenitivo...

ma... intrattenere = intrattentivo? è forse un evento sociale per trentatrè trentini trotterellanti?


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> ...purtroppo sì! pensa alla *panciera contentiva*!
> 
> Per il resto, se si prendono in esame gli altri verbi in -tenere:
> 
> detenere = detentivo, non detenitivo...
> 
> ma... intrattenere = intrattenitivo? è forse un evento sociale per trentatrè trentini trotterellanti?


Oddio, non era intrattenitivo? 
Dopo la delusione per aver saputo che su alcuni dizionari la parola "contenitivo" non esiste, non distruggermi anche questa certezza!


----------



## pizzi

claudine2006 said:


> Oddio, non era intrattenitivo?
> Dopo la delusione per aver saputo che su alcuni dizionari la parola "contenitivo" non esiste, non distruggermi anche questa certezza!


 
Era una provocazione ! Comunque, il De Mauro ignora *intrattenitivo*, e questa volta proprio senza alternative...


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Era una provocazione ! Comunque, il De Mauro ignora *intrattenitivo*, e questa volta proprio senza alternative...


Meno male!!!! 
In realtà anch'io preferisco dire "d'intrattenimento".


----------



## pizzi

claudine2006 said:


> Meno male!!!!
> In realtà anch'io preferisco dire "d'intrattenimento".


 
Anch'io  Proponiamo *di contenimento*, allora?


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Anch'io  Proponiamo *di contenimento*, allora?


Non so, sono troppo affezionata all'espressione "pancera contenitiva".


----------



## daniele712

Basta che non sia contentiva:  contenitiva , di contenimento .. fate voi.

Daniele  

Ps (panciera o pancera = valide entrambe le grafie)

contentivo  =


----------



## pizzi

daniele712 said:


> Ps (panciera o pancera = valide entrambe le grafie


 
Ho incontrato persone dal cognome Pancera, mentre la forma scritta dell'indumentaccio m'è sempre apparsa con la i.

Per il resto, visto che nessun forero esperto si pronuncia, azzardo questo confronto:

detenere - detenzione - detentivo
ritenere - ritenzione - ritentivo 
a questo punto, nel mucchio ci va anche:
contenere - contenzione - contentivo


----------



## sabrinita85

pizzi said:


> Ho incontrato persone dal cognome Pancera, mentre la forma scritta dell'indumentaccio m'è sempre apparsa con la i.


Sì, DeMauro riporta  "pancera" come variante di "panciera"


----------

